# ww1 standard ship type C7



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I am trying to find pictures / drawings of this type of vessel. I have been trawling the internet, but can find very little of use. If you know of anything please let me now. Thanks in advance. jock paul.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

type google, standard ship type c 7 2/3 entry no photos but list of ships names,thats all sorry best of luck


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Try the website Haze gray and underway, could be something there.
Or maybe the http://www,navsource.org site or http://www.msc.navy.mil site.
Both of these are loaded with a fantastic range of pix.
Good hunting.


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 26, 2006)

*C7 Standard ship types*

I have found 7 type C7's, six built by Cammell Laird, Birkenhead and one by Napier & Miller, Glasgow.
All vessels are coasters of 271ft x 38ft and approx 1390grt.

The vessels were originally laid down with 'War ' prefixes i.e. War Forth etc., but were completed after WW1 with merchant names - 
Cammell Laird:
Calderon
Cortes
Dundee
Lady Emerald
Limoges
Montazah

Napier & Miller:
Haworth.

It is not much but at least you have a start. Sources to check on their full details and their fates are:
Lloyds Register of Ships - 1920 through to 1946 editions
Starke Register of Ships - 1919 published by the World Ship Society

regards

Mike


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*standard ship C7*

Thanks for replies. Mike,you list S.S.MONTAZAH, this was the ship I sailed on as 2/E, but by that time she had changed her name to S.S. RANGE. I have found a sight with a couple of pics of virtually identical vessels, The LADY PATRICIA and the LADY MARTIN, sailing for the BRITAIN & IRELAND STEAM PACKET COMPANY. There are some excellent pics of various ships on this sight. www simplonpc.co.uk/


----------



## Bootneck (Jan 26, 2006)

*C7 Standard ship types*

Hi Jock,

I have since found this great site for WW1 Standard Ships provided by Ted Finch and Gilbert Provost
http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/WWlStandardBuilt.htm

One section shows you all the standard types by nomenclature and the other section shows you the details of the vessels by name.

Just search down the second column (select an alphabetical section such as A, B or WAR A etc) in from the name for the code C7. This will bring up the vessels of that class

hth

Mike


----------

